# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  i akrivos niosate me to LAMICTAL?

## LOOLOONEES

i akrivos niosate me to LAMICTAL?



Ti akrivos niosate me to Lamictal pou den to niothate prin? Tha mporouse kapoios na mou kanei mia perigrafi tou prin kai tou meta? An mporeite na mou milisete mono gia to lamictal kai oxi gia to syndiasmo tou me kati allo. Tora arxisa na to pairno. Efxaristo poli!

----------


## raphsssodos

δεν είναι κάτι που το νοιώθεις. υποτίθεται ότι έχειs μια \"περίοδο χάριτος\" μέχρι να σταθεροποιηθείς. μετά ή το αλλάζεις ή επεκτείνεις την \"περίοδο χάριτος\".

----------


## LOOLOONEES

τι εννοεις περιοδο χαρριτος; δε σε καταλαβαινω;

----------


## raphsssodos

ότι αν δεν κάνεις καταχρήσεις, απέχεις από χάρντοκορ συγκινήσεις και τα συναφή ο οργανισμός σου θα το σεβαστεί και θα σταθεροποιηθείς. το λαμικτάλ όταν είσαι σε οξύ επεισόδιο δεν μπορεί να σου προσφέρει τίποτα γι\' αυτό μην περιμένεις να νοιώσεις κάτι. απλά παρατήρησε τη συναισθηματική συμπεριφορά σου. εκεί πάνω δουλεύει το λαμικτάλ.

----------


## LOOLOONEES

Ευχαριστώ φίλε. Εσύ το έχεις δοκιμάσει;

----------


## raphsssodos

επανειλημμένως.

----------


## deleted_member

παιδες εγω εχω νιωσει κατα καιρους την τριαδα συμπτωματων 1)καφαλαλγια 2)ζαλη 3)αυπνια με διεγερση
τα εχετε νιωσει αυτα?

μαζι με διαρροια και αμυδρες τασεις για εμετο

----------


## raphsssodos

σε μένα δεν έφερε καμμία παρενέργεια.

----------


## Kassi

Πολύ χαίρομαι που κάποιος άνοιξε ένα τέτοιο θέμα γιατί την έχω και εγώ μια απορία...Κατά πρώτον να πω ότι μισώ τα φάρμακα.....Οπότε καταλαβαίνετε πόσο χαρούμενη νιώθω που εκτός από αντικαταθλιπτικό παίρνω και σταθεροποιητή...βλ.Λαμικτάλ .....Λένε ότι θα σταθεροποιήσει το ασταθές μου συναίσθημα...Είμαι ακόμα σε πολύ αρχικό στάδιο αλλά αυτό που νιώθω είναι μια ένταση και μια νευρικότητα που ελπίζω με την πάροδο του χρόνου να περάσει και επίσης θα έλεγα ότι νιώθω \"λίγο\" συναισθηματικά επίπεδη....Είναι αρχή ακόμα όμως γράφω.Δεν έχω μεγάλη εμπειρία και περιμένω να ακούσω και άλλες απόψεις....Περιμένω δε με \"χαρά\" να βγάλω ένα εξάνθημα ή να πάθω ένα Steven Johnson\'s Βρε αδερφέ...Μια ακόμα ερώτηση:Εσείς που παίρνετε Λαμικτάλ το παίρνετε γιατί έχετε διπολική διαταραχή;;Υπάρχει κάποιος με οριακή που να το παίρνει;

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by raphsssodos_
> ότι αν δεν κάνεις καταχρήσεις, απέχεις από χάρντοκορ συγκινήσεις-* Συμφωνώ σε αυτό..απάθεια θα το έλεγα...Ούτε κρύο ούτε ζέστη....* και τα συναφή ο οργανισμός σου θα το σεβαστεί και θα σταθεροποιηθείς. το λαμικτάλ όταν είσαι σε οξύ επεισόδιο δεν μπορεί να σου προσφέρει τίποτα γι\' αυτό μην περιμένεις να νοιώσεις κάτι. απλά παρατήρησε τη συναισθηματική συμπεριφορά σου. εκεί πάνω δουλεύει το λαμικτάλ.

----------


## iremia

kalispera den kserw an isxioun oi apories sas gia ro lamictal akoma ,
alla egw den eixa kammia parenergia . apo oti mporw na kserw einai poli kalos statheropoitis.
omws mporei na einia akatallilos gia kapoion astheni i poli katallilo gia kapoion allo.o iatros paizei megali simasia

----------


## Myra

Λαμικταλ και ζολοφτ;;
Εχει καποιος εμπειρια;

----------


## Jaded Future

Zoloft μακρυά για μένα.. δεν θυμάμαι να με βοήθησε ιδιαίτερα στα καταθλιπτικά επεισόδια.
Επίσης έχει παρενέργειες στο σεξουαλικό, κάτι που για εμένα ήταν μεγάλο θέμα..
Όσον αφορά το Lamictal, πιστεύω σε αυτό, αν και είναι ένα είδος αθόρυβης δύναμης αλλά πιστεύω ότι κρατάει πιο σταθερή τη διάθεσή σου.

----------


## thanosP

τίποτα...............

----------


## ilektra420

Παιδιά το λαμικτάλ παχαίνει;

----------


## nightzer

Μπα δεν παχαινει αυτό...τκ έπαιρνα μόνο του τίποτα...ειναι σταθεροποιητής τώρα που κάνω συνδυασμό παχαινει ναι

----------


## thanosP

κολοκυθια ειναι το λαμικταλ....δεν προστατευει καν απο επεισοδεια

----------


## Jaded Future

> κολοκυθια ειναι το λαμικταλ....δεν προστατευει καν απο επεισοδεια


Θάνο μη βγάζεις τόσο επιπόλαια συμπεράσματα..
Εμένα μια χαρά με κρατάει και είμαι τελευταία μόνο με αυτό.
Προφανώς δεν κάνει πολλά όταν έχεις μια έντονη διακύμανση.. Είναι κάτι το οποίο βοηθάει κάποιον που είναι κοντά στη νορμοθυμία να σταθεροποιηθεί εκεί.

----------


## GeorgiosEL

Tην απάθεια που λες συμφωνώ κ εγώ. απλά κενό.. το ΛΑΜΙΚΤΑΛ φτεει;; ή η διπολική;

----------


## nightzer

> Tην απάθεια που λες συμφωνώ κ εγώ. απλά κενό.. το ΛΑΜΙΚΤΑΛ φτεει;; ή η διπολική;


Έπαιρνα λαμικταλ τώρα παίρνω ενα γενοσημο του λαμικταλ αλλά με ίδια δράση μόνο του όταν το έπαιρνα δεν είχα κανένα θέμα..ουσιαστικά είναι σταθεροποιητής..τώρα παίζει ρόλο αν το παίρνεις με συνδυασμό μπορεί να σου δημιουργήσει θεματακια. Οπότε πιστεύω η διπολική φταίει και όχι το χάπι..έτσι Μ έχει πει η γιατρός

----------


## thanosP

> Tην απάθεια που λες συμφωνώ κ εγώ. απλά κενό.. το ΛΑΜΙΚΤΑΛ φτεει;; ή η διπολική;


καμια σχεση.........δεν κανει απαθεια το λαμικταλ,,,,,πιο πολυ για την νορμοθυμια κανει αλλα και παλυ δεν προστατευει απο καταθλιπτικα επεισοδια.....ειναι πολυ ελαφρυ φαρμακο εως κ αχρηστο

----------


## nightzer

> καμια σχεση.........δεν κανει απαθεια το λαμικταλ,,,,,πιο πολυ για την νορμοθυμια κανει αλλα και παλυ δεν προστατευει απο καταθλιπτικα επεισοδια.....ειναι πολυ ελαφρυ φαρμακο εως κ αχρηστο


Ισχύει εγώ παίρνω δεν το παίρνω το ίδιο και το αυτό..τώρα γιατί το δίνουν δεν κατάλαβα

----------


## xristoforos28

Εμενα μου το προτεινε ο γιατρος για ανχος και καταθλιψη..επειδη κανενα αντικατσθλιπτικο δν με πιανει..κανει αυτο το χαπι για ανχος και καταθλιψη;;


> Ισχύει εγώ παίρνω δεν το παίρνω το ίδιο και το αυτό..τώρα γιατί το δίνουν δεν κατάλαβα

----------

